

Ask HN: What's up with Rapleaf ads *everywhere*? - mattjaynes

Just curious, I see their ads on nearly every site I visit across the Whole World Wide Web - from respectable network news sites to seedy torrent sites. It seems quite inescapable and has been going on for weeks.<p>Any insights on why they are burning so much cash on ads?<p>I really hope they've done some A/B testing with those ads. I have my doubts that an ad of 5 white guys in suits hunched over laptops in a field have much of a click-thru rate. If you click thru, you go to http://business.rapleaf.com/ which has a picture of a puzzle and painfully dull copy.<p>Did they just give up and decide to just sink the rest of their VC money into brute force ads and then go on vacation?<p>Just curious if anyone knows the back-story ;)
======
jaspertheghost
What websites are you talking about? I haven't seen any Rapleaf ads.

------
rockstar9
which sites do you see them on? i haven't really noticed myself

------
seunosewa
you have been behaviour-tracked!

